# Dotmod drip tips



## Kaizer (10/10/15)

Any vendor stocking dotmod drip tips?


----------



## Attie (10/10/15)

I highly doubt anybody does, I ordered some from the USA, they come out to about R400 landed each


----------



## Average vapor Joe (11/10/15)

That's just about close to ridiculous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (11/10/15)

Here's a lovely solution to the problem. http://brokevapers.com/dotmod-drip-tips-clone/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (11/10/15)

These too  
http://brokevapers.com/rip-trippers-drip-tip/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (11/10/15)

Here's the actual sale 
https://www.fasttech.com/category/0/search?f=&keywords=Dotmod Styled Drip Tip

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

